# Astronaut Food for SHTF



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

I was going through some ideas for food and I got the idea of storing astronaut food in my BOB. I was reading up on the food itself and it couldn't be as bad the MREs issued overseas. I had one the other day that was at least 10 years old and it was straight up crap. Have any of you had/tried astronaut food? I just wanted to hear what you guys thought about astronaut food in a BOB.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Pretty much everyone stores freeze dried foods already. Plus it's much cheaper then shops like funkyfoods, spacefoodsticks, and astronautfood...you're paying for the packaging. I can pick up mountain house or other freeze dried foods a lot cheaper.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

MREs are not meant to be eaten after 10 years. They are meant to be eaten within a year or two of their manufacture date, especially if they are exposed to heat.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

Does Tang count? I've got a pretty good supply down in the basement.


----------

